# Being body shamed by a teacher



## Lorraine01 (4 mo ago)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Whilst I am in agreement, I'm not sure how old or thick skinned OP is. As they are talking about school.


After I get through the initial hurt, i really don't care. my main concern is if he'll do it to another person.


----------



## Lorraine01 (4 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Oh he’s just jelly coz he sees u eating unhealthy snacks but you’re still perfect weight for your height while he’s got a potbelly, prolly wishes he could go back to when he was young and eat whatever while still being the perfect weight. I’d just take it as a compliment and rub it in his face.


yeah seriously i mean i'm really not hurt so much as i am mad about it cuz what makes him think that's ok? im questioning whether i should go to the counselor cuz she's the only rational one and i worried that he might make a comment to someone else and cause real damage


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

ENTJudgement said:


> Also, just shame him back coz fool is a fat cunt, prolly looks like he’s pregnant by ur description so u could be like, when are u expecting? Then point to his potbelly.





Lorraine01 said:


> this is almost exactly what my mom told me to do


I would recommend against this. He still has power over your grades. I would suggest to not do anything that doesn't benefit you.


----------



## Lorraine01 (4 mo ago)

SouDesuNyan said:


> I would recommend against this. He still has power over your grades. I would suggest to not do anything that doesn't benefit you.


see thats what im worried about. i want to say something in one form or another but its likely he might retaliate.


----------



## ESFJaltr (1 mo ago)

SouDesuNyan said:


> I would recommend against this. He still has power over your grades. I would suggest to not do anything that doesn't benefit you.


No, but it'd benefit others.


----------



## ESFJaltr (1 mo ago)

Lorraine01 said:


> see thats what im worried about. i want to say something in one form or another but its likely he might retaliate.


Now that's actually a reason for someone to get fired.


----------



## Lorraine01 (4 mo ago)

ESFJaltr said:


> Now that's actually a reason for someone to get fired.


they wont fire him. he's the president of the school and has been for 20 years. generally people like him. and to top that off, i'm a nobody at my school(most students have money and/or a name). They wont take my side if he takes it out on me.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

ESFJaltr said:


> No, but it'd benefit others.


Do you think that the teacher would change if she said something?



Lorraine01 said:


> see thats what im worried about. i want to say something in one form or another but its likely he might retaliate.


The quicker you drop any negative feeling, the better it is for you.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Shaming people about what they eat is very common. Everybody thinks they know what others should eat, and/or they use their comments to gain the upper hand.

Meanwhile, he's in a position of authority, and it sounds like there's little you can do about it. Maybe have your mother discuss it with him calmly. She could politely ask him why he finds it necessary to comment about what you eat, since eating is allowed in class, you're not overweight, etc.

If you see him doing it to another person, you can offer your support (privately) to the other person.

At work and in many other situations, you will encounter the same kind of stupidity and meanness. Usually you won't be able to do anything about it. Although there are certainly people who do try to fight back.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Lorraine01 said:


> see thats what im worried about. i want to say something in one form or another but its likely he might retaliate.


Yep, what DesuNyan said is what I'd end up doing and what I said is what I wanna do.

Basically Fi wants to get even but it doesn't consider the power dynamic so each action has it's consequences, if you think you can out power him and get him fired, go for it, if you think hes gonna fk u over if u tried and suffer bad grades with no recourse then you'll have to hold it in.


----------



## ESFJaltr (1 mo ago)

Lorraine01 said:


> they wont fire him. he's the president of the school and has been for 20 years. generally people like him. and to top that off, i'm a nobody at my school(most students have money and/or a name). They wont take my side if he takes it out on me.


I'm a freaking ESFJ and if I'm saying that you should break the rules here and cause disharmony, do it.
(side note: I'm a notorious rule breaker of stupid rules, and I couldn't give one fk about traditions)


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

islandlight said:


> At work and in many other situations, you will encounter the same kind of stupidity and meanness. Usually you won't be able to do anything about it. Although there are certainly people who do try to fight back.


The difference between that and work is at work you're getting paid to endure that shit but in school, you're paying them so neither my Te nor Fi can really accept this injustice.


----------



## ESFJaltr (1 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> The difference between that and work is at work you're getting paid to endure that shit but in school, you're paying them so neither my Te nor Fi can really accept this injustice.


Are you actually an ENTJ? I thought you said earlier on another thread that you're an ENFP?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ESFJaltr said:


> Are you actually an ENTJ? I thought you said earlier on another thread that you're an ENFP?


I'll let you decide based on my behavior


----------



## ESFJaltr (1 mo ago)

My guess is ENTJ! Am I right?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ESFJaltr said:


> My guess is ENTJ! Am I right?


Haha, yep, it's an ongoing joke that I'm just an ENFP pretending to be ENTJ, if you wanna know the reasoning, its in the replies to this post :3



https://www.personalitycafe.com/threads/what-would-you-do-if-someone-you-knew-joined-perc.1372563/#post-44429997


----------



## ESFJaltr (1 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> Haha, yep, it's an ongoing joke that I'm just an ENFP pretending to be ENTJ, if you wanna know the reasoning, its in the replies to this post :3
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/threads/what-would-you-do-if-someone-you-knew-joined-perc.1372563/#post-44429997


LMAO


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lorraine01 said:


> Okay I'm still a little heated about this so bear with me if I forget punctuation or grammar.
> So I go to a private christian school and my 2nd period is Bible IV. Well our Bible teacher retired last year, so the school's president is teaching all 55 seniors in one class period. He's a potbellied senile old man and is the worst communicator I've ever had to listen to. Half the time he's telling us about how women need to cover up so men don't lust after us and how we all have submissive hearts. He's also been reprimanded by the school board for going off on us and calling us "the most worthless kind of people". We've opened the Bible maybe 3 times(one of those times being when we had a substitute) and the first semester is basically over. All this to explain why I bring a snack almost everyday to eat in his class to help ease the boredom. I usually bring a rice crispy treat but I have some little debbie snacks too. I quit bringing any of them tho because every time he sees me, he makes comment about how unhealthy my snacks always are and will point some football player eating a protein bar or something similar. Again, he does this in front of the ENTIRE senior class. Today though, I was sitting somewhere during break browsing the internet and eating a snack and as he walks by, he points to a nearby table and says "There's donuts over there if you want some of those too."
> I've had enough of this pot bellied old man making comments to me when I weigh 113 pounds and worry my friends with how little i actually eat. I've had whack eating habits since my pediatrician told me i was chubby when I was 9. I know I'm not overweight but I'm already so self conscious that i don't need his reminders. I'm just not sure how to handle his comments.



You're still growing and your metabolism will pretty much burn up anything you eat, but that will end at some point. The important thing is that you try to balance things. 

And f*ck this self-righteous A$$hat. I think I'd remind him of John 8:7 - "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone."

Or how about Matthew 6:1 “Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven."

Of course there's the true whammy: Matthew 7:1-5 “Judge not, that you be not judged. For with the judgment you pronounce you will be judged, and with the measure you use it will be measured to you. Why do you see the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye? Or how can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ when there is the log in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye.


----------



## ESFJaltr (1 mo ago)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You're still growing and your metabolism will pretty much burn up anything you eat, but that will end at some point. The important thing is that you try to balance things.
> 
> And f*ck this self-righteous A$$hat. I think I'd remind him of John 8:7 - "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone."
> 
> ...


Why the bible verses?


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Lorraine01 said:


> Okay I'm still a little heated about this so bear with me if I forget punctuation or grammar.
> So I go to a private christian school and my 2nd period is Bible IV. Well our Bible teacher retired last year, so the school's president is teaching all 55 seniors in one class period. He's a potbellied senile old man and is the worst communicator I've ever had to listen to. Half the time he's telling us about how women need to cover up so men don't lust after us and how we all have submissive hearts. He's also been reprimanded by the school board for going off on us and calling us "the most worthless kind of people". We've opened the Bible maybe 3 times(one of those times being when we had a substitute) and the first semester is basically over. All this to explain why I bring a snack almost everyday to eat in his class to help ease the boredom. I usually bring a rice crispy treat but I have some little debbie snacks too. I quit bringing any of them tho because every time he sees me, he makes comment about how unhealthy my snacks always are and will point some football player eating a protein bar or something similar. Again, he does this in front of the ENTIRE senior class. Today though, I was sitting somewhere during break browsing the internet and eating a snack and as he walks by, he points to a nearby table and says "There's donuts over there if you want some of those too."
> I've had enough of this pot bellied old man making comments to me when I weigh 113 pounds and worry my friends with how little i actually eat. I've had whack eating habits since my pediatrician told me i was chubby when I was 9. I know I'm not overweight but I'm already so self conscious that i don't need his reminders. I'm just not sure how to handle his comments.


I had this exact same experience before. At least your old shitbag didn't just randomly grab you and bite your cheek as a show of affection.
Basically folks like him are overgrown children, because they were never challenged in their privileged lives thus never forced to mature. It's not that they have no control over what their junk makes them think, it's you and the fact you're not wearing a burka while also living on lettuce.

You will be finding folks like this throughout your entire life, like inclement weather but with predatory ignorance. Nothing you can do, just take comfort in the fact this one will probably die in a few years. He's probably senile to boot as is.


----------

